# Aqua One, AquaSys



## Conort2 (20 Jan 2021)

I’m looking to move house within the next few months. And you know what that means? Bigger tank! Looking at either a 4 or 5 footer. 

One that is pretty new on the market and has the bonus of being opti white are the Aqua One AquaSys aquariums. Has anyone seen one of these on person? information and pictures on the internet are almost non existent. Price almost seems too good to be true.

 If not has anyone else got any recommendations. I have all the kit so would be a case of a tank and cabinet rather that an all in one setup.

cheers


----------



## Wookii (20 Jan 2021)

The black silicone would put me off the tank a little, though the cabinets look good. I have an Aqua one cabinet under my 60cm tank, and its well made.

If (when!) I ever buy a new tank in the future, particularly if its a larger one, I'll be investing a little more and going with one of the A4L models:






						Aquariums4Life Aquarium Manufactures
					

Leading Manufacturers of Standard and bespoke Aquariums. Reef tanks, marine, tropical and aquascaping



					www.aquariums4life.co.uk


----------



## Paul27 (20 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> The black silicone would put me off the tank a little, though the cabinets look good. I have an Aqua one cabinet under my 60cm tank, and its well made.
> 
> If (when!) I ever buy a new tank in the future, particularly if its a larger one, I'll be investing a little more and going with one of the A4L models:
> 
> ...



I have a small custom built tank from aquriums4life which I used for abit but I'm currently not using and will be used at some stage in the future. And I have to say the build quality is awesome.


----------



## Conort2 (20 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> The black silicone would put me off the tank a little, though the cabinets look good. I have an Aqua one cabinet under my 60cm tank, and its well made.
> 
> If (when!) I ever buy a new tank in the future, particularly if its a larger one, I'll be investing a little more and going with one of the A4L models:
> 
> ...


I was under the impression the Aqua sys were clear silicone and the reef version had black. I had a five foot Aqua one aquarium a good few years ago and the build quality was excellent, however I don’t know if things have changed since then.

Aquariums 4 life is one I am definitely considering, it does seem like that would cost around 600quid more than the Aqua one. But I suppose you get what you pay for in this instance as the build quality looks excellent on them.

cheers


----------



## Wookii (20 Jan 2021)

Conort2 said:


> I was under the impression the Aqua sys were clear silicone and the reef version had black. I had a five foot Aqua one aquarium a good few years ago and the build quality was excellent, however I don’t know if things have changed since then.



Just going from the images on their website Conor - maybe it's just the image then that makes it look black?:








Conort2 said:


> Aquariums 4 life is one I am definitely considering, it does seem like that would cost around 600quid more than the Aqua one. But I suppose you get what you pay for in this instance as the build quality looks excellent on them.
> 
> cheers



As far as I can tell from Google, The Aqua One AquaSys 300 (1200mm) is £650 and A4L AquaV Scape 1200 is £899 (delivery may be extra) - so only a £250? or were you looking at 1500mm?
​


----------



## Wookii (20 Jan 2021)

It might just be their website image @Conort2 - it looks clear in this YouTube vid:


----------



## Conort2 (20 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> As far as I can tell from Google, The Aqua One AquaSys 300 (1200mm) is £650 and A4L AquaV Scape 1200 is £899 (delivery may be extra) - so only a £250? or were you looking at 1500mm


I would be going for 1500 ideally, would like to be able to keep my current aquarium in the cabinet underneath to use as a breeding tank if possible. This all depends on what the boss says though, I’m trying to get her to warm to the idea of a big tank lol.

cheers


----------



## not called Bob (20 Jan 2021)

I personally didn't mind a black bead on old tank, it kind of frames the view if your looking for it and easily blends in if your not.   Think one or two of my childhood tanks were steel framed and again it was kot really something you focused on. 

They seem good value packages


----------



## Wolf6 (21 Jan 2021)

Its all personal preference. I prefer the black silicon as its easier to keep clean. It was a minor argument for my choice of a red sea reefer as my next tank. But I get some people don't like it. When I got my previous tank I also prefered clear as well, but preferences are not stable either


----------



## Wookii (21 Jan 2021)

Just to clarify it looks like the AquaOne Aquasys tanks use clear silicone, and it was just looked black in the image on their website.

Outside of that, I agree it's very much personal preference. The 20 year old tank use for my low tech has black silicone and old style standard/float glass, and my new high tech tank has very fine clear silicone and low iron glass. I much prefer the latter tank, it gives me a clearer perceived 'window' into the underwater world. The black silicone on my older tank, along with the more reflective glass, breaks that illusion for me, more easily, particularly when viewing from an end or angle.


----------



## Conort2 (21 Jan 2021)

I have clear silicone currently and agree I do prefer the look. The quality of the silicone looks good on these tanks however I have only seen around two videos and hardly no photos. For some strange reason there isn’t much available on these tanks which I find odd. Not sure if it’s worth taking the gamble if I can’t find decent close up Images of the silicone work or find anyone who’s seen them in person.

cheers


----------



## Wookii (21 Jan 2021)

Maidenhead also sell an Aqua Marin tank that looks to be the same price as the Aqua One - no mention of whether it uses low iron glass though:









						Aqua Marin Planta 1500 Aquarium and Cabinet
					

Delivery of this aquarium to your chosen UK mainland address usually takes 4 weeks, during this time you will receive a phone call to arrange a suitable delivery window. Weekend delivery is not available. The courier will drop the pallet on the curb closest to your home, it is advised to have...




					www.fishkeeper.co.uk


----------



## Conort2 (21 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> Maidenhead also sell an Aqua Marin tank that looks to be the same price as the Aqua One - no mention of whether it uses low iron glass though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a decent option, haven’t seen that one before. Shame it doesn’t mention about the opti white glass as it’s 15mm so would be beneficial if it was.


----------



## Wookii (21 Jan 2021)

As it's a Maidenhead item, you might be able to check one out in a local store.

Also Aqua One have a list of local stores you might be able to contact to see if they have an AquaSys in to take a look at (subject to pandemic regulations ofcourse) - a fair few in and around London:



			Find a stockist near me


----------



## Conort2 (21 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> As it's a Maidenhead item, you might be able to check one out in a local store.
> 
> Also Aqua One have a list of local stores you might be able to contact to see if they have an AquaSys in to take a look at (subject to pandemic regulations ofcourse) - a fair few in and around London:
> 
> ...


Thanks, that’s extremely helpful. Once lockdowns done I think I’ll go and have a look around see if I can find one in person. The aquascaper 1500 is another I’d like to look at but pricing isn’t currently available with the change over to DD.


----------



## Wolf6 (21 Jan 2021)

Wookii said:


> Just to clarify it looks like the AquaOne Aquasys tanks use clear silicone, and it was just looked black in the image on their website.
> 
> Outside of that, I agree it's very much personal preference. The 20 year old tank use for my low tech has black silicone and old style standard/float glass, and my new high tech tank has very fine clear silicone and low iron glass. I much prefer the latter tank, it gives me a clearer perceived 'window' into the underwater world. The black silicone on my older tank, along with the more reflective glass, breaks that illusion for me, more easily, particularly when viewing from an end or angle.


Agreed that low iron glass is really a must these days, especially if the glass is a bit thicker due to size  that makes the most difference.


----------



## Wookii (21 Jan 2021)

Conort2 said:


> Thanks, that’s extremely helpful. Once lockdowns done I think I’ll go and have a look around see if I can find one in person. The aquascaper 1500 is another I’d like to look at but pricing isn’t currently available with the change over to DD.



Can you report back if/when you get to see any of them? I'm keen to hear what they are like too.


----------



## Jonnywylie (21 Jan 2021)

I have an aquaone sys 230 on order! Currently awaiting delivery. There isn't much online about them but i stumbled across the 300 model on display at a local LFS and the build quality was great. Silicone work very good, cabinet is well made! The only grumble I have is the side of the cabinets are not drilled for hosing etc but I'll do that myself. The silicone is clear! The tank is full opti white apart from the back. Which doesn't really matter for me personally!    The aqua marin planta is normal float glass from what I have been told. Hope this helps


----------



## Conort2 (21 Jan 2021)

Jonnywylie said:


> I have an aquaone sys 230 on order! Currently awaiting delivery. There isn't much online about them but i stumbled across the 300 model on display at a local LFS and the build quality was great. Silicone work very good, cabinet is well made! The only grumble I have is the side of the cabinets are not drilled for hosing etc but I'll do that myself. The silicone is clear! The tank is full opti white apart from the back. Which doesn't really matter for me personally!    The aqua marin planta is normal float glass from what I have been told. Hope this helps


Just what I was looking for, Thankyou! You’ll have to post some pictures once you receive it.

cheers


----------



## bazz (1 Mar 2021)

Jonnywylie said:


> I have an aquaone sys 230 on order! Currently awaiting delivery. There isn't much online about them but i stumbled across the 300 model on display at a local LFS and the build quality was great. Silicone work very good, cabinet is well made! The only grumble I have is the side of the cabinets are not drilled for hosing etc but I'll do that myself. The silicone is clear! The tank is full opti white apart from the back. Which doesn't really matter for me personally!    The aqua marin planta is normal float glass from what I have been told. Hope this helps


Hi,
Have you received your aquarium yet, I paid for the 230 over the phone after the guy at Viscum Aquatics told me that it would be 1 or 2 weeks, that was on 25.01.21, and I'm still waiting?


----------



## Jonnywylie (2 Mar 2021)

Hello, unfortunately I didn't. I was advised it would arrive within 7 days! Aquaone called after I ordered it and said it was stuck on a container. I was promised different days and was finally told it would be at least a month or two. I was kinda fed up of having different stories told so I cancelled it..


----------

